# düşüm soğuk çeliği eritecek sıcaklıkta



## Elvira

Please, Translate this word: 

düsüm soguk celigi eritecek sicaklikta. (word turkish).

Thank's all.

Elvira


----------



## badgrammar

Probably something like: 

"I think even cold steel will finish by warming up"

Any other ideas? Türkçem çok kötü! My Turkish is really bad.  And it's a very imagery-oriented language, you have to use your imagination...


----------



## Honour

Elvira said:
			
		

> Please, Translate this word:
> 
> düsüm soguk celigi eritecek sicaklikta. (word turkish).
> 
> Thank's all.
> 
> Elvira


 
my dream is so hot that it could melt steel.


----------



## badgrammar

Turk said:
			
		

> my dream is so hot that it could melt steel.



Ahhh! Glad you were here to correct it...  Hadn't thought of "dusum" as "dream" (hayal, also for dream), I was thinking it was a form of "I thought/think".

Türkçe çok çok zor, ama ne kadar çok güzel bir dil.  Hatalarim için üzgünum!  Sevgiyle kal...

(Please correct my many, many mistakes, Turk!)


----------



## diegodbs

Does "soguk" mean hot? I always thought it meant "cold"


----------



## badgrammar

Right you are, "sicak" is hot.  That's why I understood something about cold when I tried to translated, because of the "soguk"...  I assumed it was referring to the steel (celegi)?

Birsey unutuyor musun, Turk? 

I wanted to add, there is an interesting link here, Turk...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=108481

Maybe you can answer the question better than I did...


----------



## Honour

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Does "soguk" mean hot? I always thought it meant "cold"


 
you are right indeed  soguk (soğuk) means cold and sicak (sıcak) means hot.
Let me explain the phrase by parts;
Dusum soguk celigi eritecek sıcaklikta (düşüm soğuk çeliği eritecek sıcaklıkta) 

dusum: my dream
soguk celik: cold steel (in order)
eritecek: it will melt (eritmek: to melt)
sicaklikta: at temperature (temperature: sıcaklık, hot: sıcak, temperature means literally hotness  )
my dream is at the temperature which melts cold steel, or something like that.

@badgrammar: iyi turkce konusuyorsunuz, kendinize haksızlık etmeyin, sevgiyle


----------



## badgrammar

çok sagol, Turk...


----------



## _blue_

I am just curious bad grammer, are you learning Turkish or are you half Turkish?


----------



## badgrammar

çok mersi, Blue.  I'm just learning, but the very idea that you might think I'm half-Turkish is very flattering! 

Ve sen?


----------

